# Day Trader in Adelaide CBD?



## livetolearn (13 March 2017)

Hi, 

I'm completely new here and very young in age (21) and in the trading world, as in still reading many pages on investopedia and such. 
I would love the opportunity to sit down and talk to someone (preferably a day trader) from Adelaide about their experiences with investing and what they believe is necessary to be successful. 
If anyone is able to help me out, even just chat online about things and point me in the right direction to learn as much 'useful' information as I can. There seems to be many "get rich quick" programs and advertisements when trying to research trading and so I tread carefully within these. 
Regards, 
LiveToLearn


----------



## traderxxx (20 May 2017)

Hi livetolearn,
im in adelaide,
are you still watching this thread???


----------



## Mikey831 (28 May 2017)

Hi LiveToLearn,

Congratulations on choosing to embark on potentially one of the most difficult and financially rewarding adventures of your life and at 21, truly exceptional!

Becoming a trader is far more difficult than becoming an investor (in my opinion), generally because your time horizon is much shorter. Typically, traders, trade anywhere from minutes to hours sometimes days and even hold for months, however (this can vary depending on the individual) make sure you understand what type of trader/investor you want to be. This is extremely important – different time horizons require several different types of risk management strategies, some being more comprehensive and necessary than others.

The necessities for being a successful trader consist of but aren't limited to; always having an exit strategy before you enter, staying disciplined to your trading plan whatever it may be. I’d be happy to discuss my trading strategy with you. It’s not a guaranteed get rich quick strategy (I doubt there is such a thing, and let’s be honest... If such a thing did existed I doubt the individual/business would share it with anyone, just saying.). Again, I’d be happy to help.


Kind Regards,


----------



## traderxxx (1 June 2017)

Hi Mikey831,
dont think livetolearn is watching at the moment,
he hasnt visited since march 17.

would you happen to be a programer??????


----------



## Mikey831 (2 June 2017)

Hello traderxxx,

I think you might be right. Unfortunately not - chart analysis and specific fundamental analysis.


----------



## traderxxx (3 June 2017)

Hi Mikey831,
bummer, been looking for an adelaide programmer,
i do price analysis by chart and formulars only.


----------



## Karan (24 December 2019)

Hi.. you guys still watching this thread...I live in adelaide and trade US stocks.. not many traders in adelaide...


----------

